# American Flyer Layout



## lilb

I have stated a blog to document the progress on my American Flyer Layout that I am building. It is a 16' x 7' layout that I have built in four sections to take to a local Model Train show. Here's a link to the blog:


Brian's American Flyer Trains


Here's the track plan:










Here's what it will look like once I get the track on it:










Here's what it is currently:


----------



## imatt88

Hey, welcome aboard:thumbsup:

Nice setup. Keep us posted

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

Looks nice and green.:thumbsup:

Can't wait to see it progress into a train layout,I like watching others work.

One little piece of advise? 
Try to make your mountains somehow so you can get inside them easy if you need to.

Looks like a nice working RR plan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Welcome to the forum, and that's a terrific layout to be building! Nice to have you with us!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Welcome to the forum, and that's a terrific layout to be building! Nice to have you with us!



 Did you pay him too to join?:laugh:

S scaler's running a muck.

That is S right?


----------



## Reckers

S scalers are coming outta the woodwork, Ed! How about a new name for the site: S Scale & Friends Forum?


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi Brian,

Thanks for posting. I like your track plan ... nice turnouts and freight sections. Do be careful of abrupt "S" inflections, like you have in the 2nd dark blue track, up from the bottom (in the left-right middle). Where possible, always try to incorporate a section of straight track inbetween opposing curved sections.

You're ambitious to make the whole setup modular for transport to shows. Very cool.

I see you're using what looks like exterior-grade green carpet. Are you aware that several model mfrs make much more convincing grass mats that are much closer to proper scaled proportions? Here's just a couple of options. Just a thought ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/785-5121
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/160-32901

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## imatt88

hehehehehe...I've turned to the dark side.......:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> S scalers are coming outta the woodwork, Ed! How about a new name for the site: S Scale & Friends Forum?













You can start your own web site.

Reckers S

Thats me climbing up the cab.
T-Man applying some epoxy to the boiler.
TJ leaning on the frame. Edit, deciding whether to purchase some S.
Reckers leaning in the middle
The Kid just standing there hand in his pants.

Timboy and Matt on the crane in the distance.
B&M on the second crane coming to check out your new site.
Tankist sitting on the front, He didn't want his picture taken.:laugh:

Whoops, tank can't be in the picture as he has no S.


----------



## tjcruiser

That's too funny!

But don't throw ME into the S-gang just yet ... hard labor, cheap pay, gritty women. I'll stick with my old Lionel, for now ... smooth lines and polished brass ... always capped off with memorable "tender" moments.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> That's too funny!
> 
> But don't throw ME into the S-gang just yet ... hard labor, cheap pay, gritty women. I'll stick with my old Lionel, for now ... smooth lines and polished brass ... always capped off with memorable "tender" moments.
> 
> TJ



Ok I will go and edit it.


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> B&M on the second *O SCALE* crane coming to check out your new site.


Fixed


----------



## tjcruiser

Can that picture -- and Ed's captions -- go into the Model Train Forum "Hall of Fame", please?

We do have a "Hall of Fame", don't we? Maybe a "Hall of Shame" ???

TJ


----------



## imatt88

TJ,

Give in to your dark side...its not that bad.......:laugh:


----------



## imatt88

:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Did you notice what was being dragged up by the S scale Brownhoists? ANOTHER DERAILED LIONEL!!!!!


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Can that picture -- and Ed's captions -- go into the Model Train Forum "Hall of Fame", please?
> 
> We do have a "Hall of Fame", don't we? Maybe a "Hall of Shame" ???
> 
> TJ


There's no room left in the Hall of Shame: it's fulla pics of New Joisey!!!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Did you notice what was being dragged up by the S scale Brownhoists? ANOTHER DERAILED LIONEL!!!!!



Back in those days they called those "Big Hooks". 






















Heres Ed's box being put back on the rails.
The CNJRR :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed -- Nice pics! I really like the old stuff.

Now ...

Where's the "Lilb" guy who started this thread ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

He's working on his layout.


----------



## lilb

I now have all of the feeders to the track connected together and with connectors on them where the sections come apart. I ran an engine over the track and it ran great and constant all over. Next is to wire the accessories and build the control panel. Only five days to the train show, but I am sure that I can finish it by then.


----------



## Reckers

Great pics of those old cranes---I love that stuff!


----------



## Reckers

You've done a lot in a short time!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut

Nice!!!


----------



## lilb

*Control Panels*

I finished building the Control Panels. All that is left to do on them is paint, Plexiglas, and to wire them. Where the frame is, that is where there will be a track plan and there will be hinges at the top to allow access to the inside. Next to each frame is space for a transformer. The flat part on top will be for accessory control buttons. This splits into two pieces which bolt together. The whole assembly bolts to the table. 










What it will look like with the track plans installed:


----------



## tjcruiser

Lilb,

Very creative. Is that a storage area under the track plan flip-up? Why the 2nd left-side-only track plan on the left?

How did you map out your track plan so neatly in those colors on the white Plexi? Very nice.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## lilb

The area under the track plan flip ups is for wiring. The track plan in the last picture is not actually there, I superimposed it afterward. Once it is finished it will have toggles for each switch with LEDs to indicate direction, buttons for each uncoupler and switches for how the layout is going to be run.(In blocks, as one, which transformer.) There is only the half for the yard. So one person can make up trains without interfering with the person that is delivering the cars. I plan to sandwich a piece of paper with the trackplan between two thin sheets of Plexiglas.


----------



## T-Man

If you go with a white plastic and colored tape, changes/additions would be a lot easier. Double sheeting sounds more expensive.


----------



## tjcruiser

lilb said:


> The track plan in the last picture is not actually there, I superimposed it afterward.


PhotoShop is alive and well! Fooled me. Neat way to visualize the end result.

TJ


----------



## lilb

*Work and Train Show*

Did a lot more work on my layout and took it to the Worlds Greatest Hobby show in St. Paul, MN. You can find a lot about it on my blog:

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/2010/11/some-work-and-train-show.html


----------



## Stillakid

*Set-Up............*

Nice Job!:thumbsup:
Are you related to *Timboy*? 
BTW, are you going to update your blog with photos of your trains? Looks like you have some nice pieces?


----------



## tjcruiser

lilb said:


>


"Hey, kid ... Don't touch the trains, and back away from those ropes right now!!!"

Dohh! 

Fun setup ... nice work, and thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

great job----looks terrific!


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> "Hey, kid ... Don't touch the trains, and back away from those ropes right now!!!"
> 
> Dohh!
> 
> Fun setup ... nice work, and thanks for sharing!
> 
> TJ


He needs some barbed wire HUH.:laugh:
Electrified would work too.:thumbsup:

Unless he's related to Len and is taking a few cars for him?


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Electrified would work too.:thumbsup:


Good point. Would need another dedicated transformer, though.


----------



## lilb

*Train Show in Princeton, MN*

Thanks for all of the comments. This Friday and Saturday, the 26 and 27 of November, there will be a train show at the Mille Lacs County Historical Society in Princeton, MN. It is in the Princeton Depot and will be from 10:30 to 3:30 both days. I will be bringing this layout to it.


----------



## SkyArcher

Nice layout! Do those mountains fold up for transport?


----------



## lilb

Actually they split into two pieces. You can kind of see the seem where they are bolted together.


----------



## Stillakid

*Mr Destructo.................*

*Timboy,* Are you off your meds again?

*Llib*, nice set-up!


----------



## flyernut

Nice. That layout has moved me to add another loop to mine!!!


----------



## imatt88

Oh man, I gotta get dozer paid off so I can start running my S scale stuff!:laugh:


----------



## flyernut

imatt88 said:


> Oh man, I gotta get dozer paid off so I can start running my S scale stuff!:laugh:


Lol, need some help??


----------



## lilb

*Train Ride*

During the show I put a camera on a flat car and ran it around the layout. You can find the video on my blog:

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## flyernut

lilb said:


> During the show I put a camera on a flat car and ran it around the layout. You can find the video on my blog:
> 
> http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


Super!!!


----------



## SkyArcher

That was cool.


----------



## Reckers

Very nice! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## lilb

*The Trains*

I have added a new page on my blog titled "The Trains". On it I will be listing my collection along with a picture of each piece.

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/p/trains.html


----------



## lilb

*A New Layout*

I have decided to build a new layout, you can find more information at:

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Timboy

Brian:

That is a very ambitious plan! I'm looking forward to periodic posts on your blog showing the progress you are making. Don't be shy about showing any mistakes you might make along the way. I believe that actually enriches the experience for all.

Good luck!
Timboy


----------



## lilb

*Trains*

I am starting to post pictures of my collection. I am going to try to post a picture a day.

You can find the pictures at:
http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Reckers

Brian, I'd like to echo what Timboy said. One of the most important parts of a layout journal is the mistakes. Showing them can save other people a lot of time and money. No one cares if you make them: my own collection is legendary. Great job!


----------



## lilb

*The Gallery*

I have been uploading pictures of my trains everyday for the past week or so. I will continue doing this, so check in each day and see what is there. I also have them on another page titled "The Trains" where they are all together.

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## lilb

*New Layout*

I have decided to build a new layout. You can find the Track Plan and more information at:

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Timboy

Hi Brian,

I like the track plan a lot. I think you will be able to run them in loops to oogle them when you want to and have some prototypical train op sessions if you want to as well. It will be very interesting to watch your progress.

Your link to my blog is outdated. I moved my blog to:
http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

I think the name of the blog site speaks for itself. lol

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## lilb

I fixed the link to your site.


----------



## lilb

*The Benchwork begins*

I started on the benchwork today and put some pictures up of the track that I have laid out on the floor.

You can find it at:

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## lilb

*Benchwork Update*

I got some more work done today on the benchwork.

You can find out more at:
http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Timboy

Brian,

I like your woodworking skills. This is over a lot of guys' heads, but you and I both know that making Flyer RR ties out of a 2X4 or anything else is a little bit tricky and tedious to get them perfect. I personally prefer cedar wood for RR ties that will accept a spike. Otherwise, pine is fine and cheaper for filler ties. I don't know how you plan to darken yours. I always use Ebony wood stain. I tumble the ties in a set of two trash bags, then spread them out on a piece of old plywood in the sun to dry. After I have them in place, I spray-paint the rails and ties with flat black spray paint to even everything out. I like that the insulators kinda disappear that way and any rust stains on the rails gets covered. I also think it has a unifying look to the track, since some metal ties are blacker than others and some rails are black, while some aren't.

I don't know what your thoughts on ballast is. I use real gravel that I wash and screen down. I don't glue it down, unless I have to. I find that the weight of the ballast holds it pretty much in place and not gluing it down makes it easier for me to make changes later. If you are building modules for transport, then you will probably either not use any ballast or glue it firmly down.

Keep up the great work and thanks for establishing a blog that we can all follow along. I urge you to post your progress regularly on the blogs you subscribe to because there are new members every day/week/month and we all benefit greatly from your installments.

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've often thought of doing ties on my Lionel tubular track, I might give that a go. I have all the woodworking tools, it shouldn't be to hard, just time consuming. Good idea, I'll have to consider actually doing it.


----------



## lilb

*The Benchwork Continues*

I got more done on the benchwork today, covering all the sections with plywood.

To see pictures and more info go to:

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/ 

Timboy,

Thanks for the comments. I was going to ask you how you darkened yours. I bought some Ebony stain the other day, I just didn't know the best way to stain a large quantity. Thanks for letting me know. I don't plan on spiking them, otherwise I would have used a softer wood. I do plan on spray painting the track a flat black, to cover up the insulators and rust. I am going to have ballast and I plan to glue it down.


----------



## Timboy

Brian,

Careful not to use too much stain. It's messy. I wear rubber gloves when I stain ties. I add some stain in doubled-up trash bags containing the wooden ties and tumble it around a few minutes. Then I look inside. If I need to add a little more stain, that's better than having a puddle at the end to deal with. I've laid them out on a used plastic shower curtain on my level driveway to let the sun bake them dry. Afterwards, I've put them into a large paper grocery bag or two just in case there are some wet edges. I actually don't like doing it, but they really do make quite a difference in how the track looks, especially when it's ballasted as well.

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## lilb

Thanks for the info Timboy.

I was able to get some more benchwork done today. It is almost all ready for the legs.

Some pictures and more info here:
http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Timboy

Hi Brian,

I visit your blog a couple of times a week to catch up on your progress. I continue to be impressed with your woodworking skills. I think you are doing a great job in constructing your bench work. The joinery looks very nice! Please keep us all posted on this and the OGR S Gauge forum. 

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## lilb

I now have all of the modules up on legs, with most of them bolted together. I also have some pictures of my revised track plan.

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## lilb

*Foam*

I now have the layout covered with foam and with the accessories and track in place.










For more info go to:
http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/


----------



## tjcruiser

Boy, that looks like a fun basement setup. Very clean/functional build ... table, pegboard on wall, etc. Nice!

TJ


----------



## lilb

Not my basement, but in my pole barn. My last train room was on top of this room in the loft, but it got so hot and cold up there I switched with the shop room. So now I can heat it since I have four walls now instead of the two and the half walls that the loft has.


----------



## imatt88

Pole barn, gotta love it.:thumbsup:

Nice progress, lookin' good


----------



## lilb

*Ties and Trackwork*

I have laid a lot of track and made a lot of progress.

To find out more go to Brian's American Flyer


----------



## lilb

I've made a lot of progress since my last post.

To find out more go to: Brian's American Flyer


----------



## Timboy

Brian,

I went out to your web site today and see that it is train season again in your neck of the woods as well:

http://briansamericanflyer.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------

